# My little theater



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a dedicated room with 84 inch projected screen in my old house but was limited by space. We really enjoyed that room and could not live without a theater. My wife was very understanding when we got our new house and this is what i was able to build. I did everything myself exept for the carpet. The room is 14 wide 7.6 tall and 22.6 long. I really wanted a bar at the back after seeing the ones on this site and at the local huppins.I am so glad I made room for it it works great when we have people over. This puts the front row at 11.5 feet and looks crazy that close the kids love it. The risers is 12inches tall. the built ins at the back are 24x22. The panels on the right cover a window that now serves as storage. the panels are 1inch mineral wool. The screen wall is made of a 2x2 frame and wrapped in grille cloth and micro suade. It is not a false wall because i didnt want the screen 2 feet closer to the first row. The bottom is 2feet deep on the sides an then taper down to 1 foot deep to give me more floor space up front. The pillars on the side of the screen are rounded out towards the wall. I was going to do them squared but thought it looked like it took up too much of the room. The rounded really sucks you into the screen. The screen its self is a 16:9 135inch diag. blackout cloth. The projector is a hc3800. I have yamaha fronts and center, monoprice inwalls for the sides and rears. 7.1 yamaha 567. For the lfe i have 4 infinity 1260w in diy boxes tuned to 16.5 hz. One sub in each corner running off of a epx2000. For the budget I had I am very pleased with how it came out. We had 13 people over on opening night and the room worked great plenty of room and lots of fun. I will be adding more acoustic panels in the near future. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great... Any more pics?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looking good,yes more pics and tell us more about your venture


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

A couple more


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Construction pics.


----------



## zonecoaster1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Great room!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great enjoy your space!


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome theater. I hope that one day, I get to own one too!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks great - nice space mate! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great theatre room, gx56. I don';t know if I'd exactly call it "little" but I suppose that is all subjective! How do you like the Monoprice surrounds? I've been looking at them for surround duty as well.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The monoprice inwalls are more than I could ask for for the price. You just want to make sure the are x overed at 80 or higher. I do wish I would have got the ones that had the 6 5.25 and tweet. But who knows if they would be much better. I might get the 8 inch version for my covered back deck.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Which monoprice surrounds did you go with? I have also been looking at them for a bonus room surround system. Your room looks great I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome dedicated room!


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks dru. You did an amazing transformation.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you sir. I actually have some updated pics I'm gonna post, hopefully tonight!


----------



## lynkage (Jan 6, 2014)

That's a very nice room!! I bet the family really loves that room! 

I need to get off my butt and get mine back in operation!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been back and forth about an AT screen. I really like the looks of my Klipsch Reference speakers and just don't like the idea of hiding them. Plus I could certainly use the additional room for seating and a bar at the back like you've got. I like how you did the columns on either side of the screen. Any more pics you could share of the columns and how the speakers are placed inside?


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

LOVE IT! I love the look of this room. I'm interested in your subwoofer build also. How did you go about tuning it to 16.5 without the boxes being too big? Do you have any details/pics of the subs build?


----------

